# Custom order rhinestone example



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

here is a custom name,she wanted a heart on left chest.I first made her name,the way the letter a stood above made great attachment points to place hearts.I then photoshoped a mock with sparkles and a custom background.


----------



## Susan Scott (Mar 23, 2011)

Wow Very nice Eric I like it. I like it when people make their own designs. 

Great job

Susan


----------



## feistykitten (Nov 20, 2007)

Cute shirt.


----------



## akeener (Oct 7, 2011)

what do you charge for one custom shirt?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

$20-30 depending on design.


----------

